# axle length / engine location



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

Are the axles in these cars of equal length? 
I ask because I'm trying to figure out if the crankshaft is coaxial with the middle of the car. 

I'm imagining a five door dasher with a 924 transaxle in the back


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

if anybody has one of these cars in NJ let me come by and measure!


----------

